# LG Smart TV network connection



## Ravinder

Hey guys, this is quite embarrassing. 
I have a LG Smart TV that I have owned since November 2011 but I have NEVER used the Smart TV function. I thought I'd try and use this last night and see what is on it. However, everytime I try to use it, it says "Network is disconnected. Please check the connection". My understanding is that these TVs have Wifi bult inside them? I have Wifi through the house and everything else works but not the TV. When I go to Home and Setup and Network option it says "Network Setting: NONE and it is greyed out. How do I connect this? Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## Kerr

What model is the TV? 

Not all have built in WiFi.


----------



## Danny-boy

You need to plug RJ45 into the back I reckon. 

Dan


----------



## Kerr

Some require an adapter for WiFi.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro

You might need the ethernet cable directly into the back of the tv,


----------



## Ravinder

Thanks for the reply. I have an LG 42LV550T-ZC TV. Thanks.


----------



## Xploit

It's only wireless ready, so can accept a dongle but doesn't have it built in.

You can either bang a network cable into the back, buy an LG USB wiFi dongle or look at other wireless options. Originally with my own LG I bought a Belkin Ethernet wifi adapter, it picks up the wifi and outputs it over network cable, can be powdered from a USD port on the TV or mains powdered, only about £15.


----------



## Audi m8

That's the thing about smart TVs, they are too smart for some...! 

Just wait until you get into using it.


----------

